# Expecting Baby-Entitlements?



## NickyK (23 Jul 2008)

We are expecting a new baby in November and would like to know what we are entitled to eg childrens allowance etc. Looking at the price of childcare we were in shock. 
We both work, have our own house and this is our first child.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

Maternity Benefit (if applicable - see the qualifying conditions).
Child Benefit
Early Childcare Supplement (for under 6s).

You could be entitled to other things but it's impossible to tell from the scant information that you have posted.


----------



## NickyK (23 Jul 2008)

Clubman, what other info might be relevant?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

What sort of entitlements you are looking at - e.g. state/_SW_ provided, employer provided (e.g. maternity leave full or partial salary). What your incomes are. Your plans post birth - e.g. both working or one becoming a stay at home parent. Marital status. Etc.

Not really sure why this was posted in _Money Makeover _either!


----------



## NickyK (23 Jul 2008)

Can you just delete this please. I have all the info I need. Sorry about the mis-placed post.


----------



## alaskaonline (23 Jul 2008)

check out the revenue website as well. because you're not living in the same house together you could get tax credits for that.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

alaskaonline said:


> because you're not living in the same house together


Eh? Where does it say that?!


NickyK said:


> We are expecting a new baby in November and would like to know what we are entitled to eg childrens allowance etc. Looking at the price of childcare we were in shock.
> We both work, have our own house and this is our first child.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## sandrat (23 Jul 2008)

if you have health insurance you might have entitlements for maternity care in your policy


----------

